# Spain and Morocco



## silverdreamers (Nov 22, 2006)

We are both now retired, Pete having to take early retirement due to illness, but not too bad now. We are thinking we would like to go through Spain to Morocco, but would like to go with a few others preferably some-one who has been there before. Not sure what time of year but definitely not in the heat of the summer.
Would be interested to see if there is any interest.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*spain and morroco*

when in gibralter we met loads of english dutch and german all going there for the winter they sail from Tarrifa about 10 kl from gib


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You can always go with >Desert Detours< Many MHF members have including ourselves.

peedee


----------

